# what light fixture would you use?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking at starting a up a ten gallon planted tank. I will be injecting co2 and I wish to grow some medium to high light plants.

Problem is that I am finding it difficult to find a 20" fixture with the appropriate amount of lighting. either too much or not enough power. 

Can anyone recommend a fixture or solution that's worked for them. I'm comfortable with using PC's and t5's but I'm open to other types of lighting.

Thanks,


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't know if Current USA makes them anymore, but a 2x 18w T5HO setup might be what you're looking for.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Not too much light?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I can't remember if they have it, but I think you can also buy a single 18 W T5HO retrofit kit.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That would be ideal. I haven't been able to find it though.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

big als has an 18" dual T5HO Current Nova fixture. The legs make it fit to 20"
or you could go to the 24" t5HO Current Nova Extreme.
It's a biiiit too much light for a 10 gal, but perfect for a 15gal high which I have.

a coralife 24" t5 dual strip would also work. I just put mine on a diagonal over my 10 gal and it gives it 28watts over the 10 gal.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

This is a bit smaller:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/f...Inch+Mini+AquaLight+T5+HO+Fixture+(2-6W).html

I remember reading about these on a nano-forum somewhere a while ago. White they might not be that strong, they'll probably be great for a planted tank.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guy's,

I'll take a better look at big als for that nova fixture

Eric I don't thing that will be enough light for what I have in mind


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

big als definitely has it, if their website says out of stock - wait a week. Thats what I did with mine. i got it in 24 hrs, too.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

maybe this??

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-inch-18w-Aqu...001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0326fb51


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

